# Dang It!!! Darn It!! Geeeezzz!!!



## MedicPrincess (Aug 11, 2006)

So I have been saving to by myself a Master Cardiology Stethoscope.  My partner has one and I really like it.  So finally I am able to order it.  I even paid extra for overnight shipping so I could have it in time for my shift on Sunday.  

Got me the *Purple* one. Finally its here.  I am so excited, I rip open the box and what assaults my eyes....

A *GREEN *Cardiology lll.  I didn't want that.  The Warranty is less.  Its cheaper.  And the accoustics are only a 9/10 where the Master is a 10/10 (according to Littmann's website, and what I have found trying them out).  And GREEN!!  SERIOUSLY!!!

Crap!  Dang it!  Now I have to wait until Monday for them to ship me the right one.  

On the bright side....they tried to make me send them back the wrong one.  After the fit I threw about having to pay shipping AGAIN to send them back their mistake, they decided they would send me my correct scope first, REFUND my shipping charges, AND send me a prepaid shipping label to send them the other one back.

Dang it...I hate waiting!!


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 11, 2006)

Okay, since nobody else has mentioned it...

I'm going to start saving all of your stories and make a book about them.  I'll make a fortune


----------



## MMiz (Aug 11, 2006)

> On the bright side....they tried to make me send them back the wrong one. After the fit I threw about having to pay shipping AGAIN to send them back their mistake, they decided they would send me my correct scope first, REFUND my shipping charges, AND send me a prepaid shipping label to send them the other one back.



We got a diva on our hands folks... a true D-I-V-A. <_<

Where did you buy it from?


----------



## MariaCatEMT (Aug 12, 2006)

*I want Princess to handle all my customer service complaints....the girl gets results!   *


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Oct 2, 2006)

EMTPrincess said:


> So I have been saving to by myself a Master Cardiology Stethoscope.  My partner has one and I really like it.  So finally I am able to order it.  I even paid extra for overnight shipping so I could have it in time for my shift on Sunday.
> 
> Got me the *Purple* one. Finally its here.  I am so excited, I rip open the box and what assaults my eyes....
> 
> ...


 The purple gloves will match with your new stethoscope!!


----------

